# Old Ketchup Bottle--unusual top



## JerryN (Oct 11, 2013)

I found this recently in the Sacramento, CA area.  The seam goes through the top.  The bottom has 0-7195, an A in an H and an O in an O and the number 12 on it.  Every other flat side has a raised line, and the top has an interesting thread quite far down from the lip.  The bottle is 23" high.  Any clues as to the date and origin of the bottle?


----------



## JerryN (Oct 11, 2013)

picture No. 2


----------



## JerryN (Oct 11, 2013)

picture No. 3


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 11, 2013)

If the seams go all the way up, it is no doubt an ABM bottle.  It looks like a catsup bottle.  I have never seen one that tall so I can't be of much help.  RED Matthews


----------



## JerryN (Oct 11, 2013)

I read the wrong side of the tape.  It is 9" tall.  I would agree, Catsup bottle w/ seams all the way to the top


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi'ya Jerry,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. It's origin was the Hazel Atlas Glass Co.


----------



## JerryN (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the help.  Here is what I think I know now.  The bottle was manufactured by Hazel Atlas, probably at their Oakland Plant.  It is a catsup bottle and probably dates from 1923 to the 1930's.  It is also not likely to be a Heinz bottle as there are no telltale Heinz markings even though it is an 8 sided bottle.  If anyone else has information that would be great.

 Jerry


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 12, 2013)

It would have had a foil seal like the Goldy seal or similar and a metal cover over it for resealing.


----------



## bjensen422 (Nov 9, 2017)

Yeah, the top is unusual. Althought the bottom half of the bottle resembles a 20-30's  "Crown Ketchep"  bottle.


----------

